# The Start of modifying my shed to a loft



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here are a few pics of the start of my project.
It all starts with me cleaning out the mess of junk I have in my shed LOL


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

It only let me do three pics lol
here are the rest
Ill keep takingpics as more progress happens.
Hopefully I will have some progress this weekend


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, don't worry about the bikes. The birds would LOVE perching on those.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL.
I can just imagine a piggy with a helmet and leather jacket sitting on my bike


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh that shed will make a nice loft...out here we call that the "man" shed that is....I see the lawn chair, now all I need is a cooler of beer to watch all the work...he he, then you can take me for a ride on the bike...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahaha
I hopefully one day when it warms up I will be able to ride down to where you live and visit you, your family, your loft and your birds 
Oh btw if you look closely the cooler is there and I think it still has beer in it


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

You can always bring the bikes to my house and leave them since you are taking away their living quarters. hhehehe


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

That shed will make a really great loft You will have so much fun working on it. 
It will be great to watch the progress you make.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

its a shame that you have a barn style shed there as you lose alot of space that you could have used at the top being the sides are not as tall a human but Im sure you can work something out there  maybe you could buy one of those pop up tent type sheds for your cycles then you can have more room for birds in the shed ,just a thought


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

the little bit of progress I made this weekend


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

The construction will seem like it never ends. I see a new box of nails in 1 of those pics. I cannot believe how expensive all the fasteners and hardware is. It looks like you are going to have plenty of room in there.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats gonna be one big nice loft


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

progress! yippie...keep it up and keep us posted


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll take some more pics of the little bit of work I got done last night.
I only get about an hour or two a night to work on it.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Sky Pirate said:


> The construction will seem like it never ends. I see a new box of nails in 1 of those pics. I cannot believe how expensive all the fasteners and hardware is. It looks like you are going to have plenty of room in there.



You aren't kidding about that! We've had our lofts done and I still find things I have to tweek because they aren't working out like I thought.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are some progress pics.
A neighbor of mine said he would help me
he does construction for a living so all I really did was help him lol
I cant even build a birdhouse.

http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z136/StoN3d420/Loft pics/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh thats just great! what a nice neighbor, better give that man a few beers!....you will be up in "flying" in no time....how fun...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I cant wait


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

you are well on your way to the world of pigeons my friend  good luck filling that loft soon


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's really coming along nicely. I agree with Spirit Wings - get that neighbor a beer  You'll have so much fun filling it with your pijis - and your pijis will have such fun living there! Good luck 

P.S. - love the bikes - can't quite tell from the pictures what they are though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> That's really coming along nicely. I agree with Spirit Wings - get that neighbor a beer  You'll have so much fun filling it with your pijis - and your pijis will have such fun living there! Good luck
> 
> P.S. - love the bikes - can't quite tell from the pictures what they are though.


thank you 
they are both yamaha cruisers
one is a 650cc V Star which is my wifes
mine is a 1700cc Road Star Midnight
I love my motorcycle!
Its my therapist


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

looking good You'll have birds in there in no time


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

The loft looks great! Looks like you've been busy.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

got some more stuff done today.
Im almost done really.
Just need to build nest boxes and perches and add a few more air vents


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

O it looks like we didnt get much done cause I spent just about all day grinding nails down with an angle grinder that were sticking through the roof into the loft and thats bad for the birds.
They are all shaved down now but gosh was it a lot of nails sticking through


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LOOKIN' GOOD!! I'm getting ready to watch my boys. 

PS: Change your sig. "9-1"


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank You Very Much 
I cant wait till its completely done and I finally get some birds in it


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Stone3d its looking very nice!! Im jealous your lofts big!! What kind of birds you planning to keep?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Great progress! Looking forward to seeing it fully occupied  I'm sure you are too.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

TheGame said:


> Stone3d its looking very nice!! Im jealous your lofts big!! What kind of birds you planning to keep?


I plan on keeping Racing pigeons 
I cant wait


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> I plan on keeping Racing pigeons
> I cant wait


you will be happy you took the time to do it right....looks good...im still looking for a box for that bob trap, Im at work and was hoping to find one here today....nice job Ed!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is a nice size. It's looking good. What are the measurements?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

the bird loft doesnt take up the whole shed.
I had to leave room to store stuff in it.
Theres two chambers for the birds in it
One is 6x4x8 and the other one is 7x4x8


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

heres what I got done tonight.
It was freezing outside 
BRRRR
this is the OBS Section 
a total of 16 perches
I still have to build the Nestboxes
I should have time this Saturday to get that done.
Tomorrow hopefully I can get all the perches up for the YBS Section


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking good

I know about the cold!!!!! I think we should have started building our lofts a few weeks earlyer.

Ace


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I totally agree LOL
Would this COLD weather affect the birds?
Am I going to need a heater in there this winter?
I have power going to it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> I totally agree LOL
> Would this COLD weather affect the birds?
> Am I going to need a heater in there this winter?
> I have power going to it.


NO HEAT. These birds you're getting have never seen a heater in their life. LOL
Really though, you don't want to heat a loft for racing pigeons. A heated loft for show birds or just pets is fine, but the cold weather will not hurt them as long as they are fed properly during the winter months.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> NO HEAT. These birds you're getting have never seen a heater in their life. LOL
> Really though, you don't want to heat a loft for racing pigeons. A heated loft for show birds or just pets is fine, but the cold weather will not hurt them as long as they are fed properly during the winter months.


yea, they will be fine. I just close up some doors and leave one aviary open on blustery cold days..like today...at least the sun is out....I did try something with the water last night, I put one jug in the loft, closed up the loft like normal, left another jug out in the aviary...the one in the aviary got a crust of ice on it and the one in the loft had none, it was 25 last night, so I know if it gets below that I will have to bring in the water jugs and refill in the am, I give new water everyday anyway. but that gives me a temp to go by so i dont' have to deal with frozen jugs in the morn...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> yea, they will be fine. I just close up some doors and leave one aviary open on blustery cold days..like today...at least the sun is out....I did try something with the water last night, I put one jug in the loft, closed up the loft like normal, left another jug out in the aviary...the one in the aviary got a crust of ice on it and the one in the loft had none, it was 25 last night, so I know if it gets below that I will have to bring in the water jugs and refill in the am, I give new water everyday anyway. but that gives me a temp to go by so i dont' have to deal with frozen jugs in the morn...


You'll find that it's not as much the temp as it is how LONG the temp is that low. Out of 5 waterers, 1 one frozen this morning, 1 had a bit of ice and the others were fine. When it starts getting below freezing at 8 or 9 at night and stays that way all night, then most of your water will freeze. I've closed up the back of my loft and put the windows in the sections where I don't have any birds right now. Makes a difference, that's for sure. 
Funny thing is.........I've got 7 individual pens across the back of the loft. Sometimes I can go out in the morning when I've got breeders in the pens and 5 of the 7 will be frozen and the other 2 aren't. Kinda weird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You'll find that it's not as much the temp as it is how LONG the temp is that low


That makes sense...i do not look forward to when they freeze when Im at work...Ill just have to deal


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Progress I made today in the YBS Section
Im almost done Just have to build the Nest Boxes in the OBS Section and cut the trap entrance holes in both sections.
then Clean everything up and paint the floor


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

pt 2 of the pictures of progress I made today


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Some of the vent covers I made today for the OBS section


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hopefully by this time next week, you'll be taking pics of birds!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It looks great. You've certainly gotten a lot done. We want to see it when the birds are in!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I having major virus problems with my personal PC :S
I wont be able to upload progress pics over the weekend... unless I can make enough time to work on the loft AND fix my pc.
Soon as I get it back up and running I will post some new pics.
I was able to get a little work done last night


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> I having major virus problems with my personal PC :S
> I wont be able to upload progress pics over the weekend... unless I can make enough time to work on the loft AND fix my pc.
> Soon as I get it back up and running I will post some new pics.
> I was able to get a little work done last night


If you want, you can email them to me and I can post them.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I was able to dig up my good ole trusty laptop 
here is the loft like 99% done.
I just have to paint the floor and shes ready to go.
I do have to come up with a loft name also 

http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z136/StoN3d420/Loft 99 Percent done/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good. Now just the paint, and the birds!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

It won't be long and you'll be scraping pigeon stuff off from that Loft!   

Looking forward to the pics with birds in them.

Ace


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW! You did a terrific job! Can't wait to see the finished product complete with birds!

Terry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

its finally done 
Just waiting for the birds


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow - what a fantastic looking home! You really put it together pretty quick considering other stuff in between... a HUGE congratulations!! 

Looking forward to seeing the future residents


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

Looks good you'll be watching pigeons fly around the loft in no time. All these post about New lofts Has me itching to expand my current one and build an other.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice loft. That t-bar perches does work in that birds don't mess (poop) with it much, but is hard to catch them.

With respect to your virus computer definitely have an antivirus software updated all the time.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Nice loft. That t-bar perches does work in that birds don't mess (poop) with it much, but is hard to catch them.
> 
> With respect to your virus computer definitely have an antivirus software updated all the time.


It wasnt a virus like I thought it was lol
I do IT work for a living.
The dumb pc decided to crap out on my.
I think its the cpu gone bad or something.
I can get the OS to install but services were all messed up.
I just went ahead and built me a new one out of some other pc's I had lying around so Im back in buisness now


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well that's great. Nice to be handy.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here are the birds in the loft
I just picked them up today


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just love the little while spot behind 8155's eyes. Looks like she's got eyeliner on. They'll settle down in a day or so. Glad they've gone to a good home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They look good in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

the fact that Renee knows the band number already kind of tells where they came from hehe  sweet


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Congrats!! Are these OB's or YB's??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> the fact that Renee knows the band number already kind of tells where they came from hehe  sweet


...thats funny...they also have that tight, healthy, feather glow her birds always have.....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

TheGame said:


> Congrats!! Are these OB's or YB's??


OB's they will have to be prisoners 
I cant wait till they start to have babies


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> OB's they will have to be prisoners
> I cant wait till they start to have babies


Well, they're prisoners yes......but not OB's....they're all 2008 birds, so got lots of life and eggs left in them.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

ooops sorry
I meant to type YB's
dunno why I tyoed OB's
DOH!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> ooops sorry
> I meant to type YB's
> dunno why I tyoed OB's
> DOH!


Well, technically, in about 35 days, they'll be considered OB's.......that's funny huh? Dec. 31st they're YB's and Jan. 1st, they're OB's. LOL


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> OB's they will have to be prisoners
> I cant wait till they start to have babies


Think you will have to show them HOW on the babies thing?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I'll bet they settle in no time at all - who wouldn't be happy living in the setup you've built? And you sure couldn't have asked for a better start than with some of Renee's birds - we'll be looking forward to all the babies too... and plenty of pictures of course. I can just imagine how happy you are!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

j_birds said:


> Think you will have to show them HOW on the babies thing?


Oh, I don't think so. They've all sat on dummy eggs all through YB season. They may be a bit surprised when they actually get an egg that hatches though..............


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Congratulations!!! I'll bet they settle in no time at all - who wouldn't be happy living in the setup you've built? And you sure couldn't have asked for a better start than with some of Renee's birds - we'll be looking forward to all the babies too... and plenty of pictures of course. I can just imagine how happy you are!!


I feel like a little kid at Christmas with a new bicycle


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I see you named your loft!! I LIKE it...........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I see you named your loft!! I LIKE it...........


I did'nt see the name...what is it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> I did'nt see the name...what is it?


"On Lifted Wings" Loft........well, at least that's the address in the url for his live feed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> "On Lifted Wings" Loft........well, at least that's the address in the url for his live feed.


ahhh, that's nice........thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Wonder if he's scraped up poop yet?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Wonder if he's scraped up poop yet?


that is so funny, i thought the same thing earlier today....lol...too bad we don't have a cam to see that....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

thats called doing the doo and not mountain dew  hehe


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

LOLOL
Im just about to go out there now and do some pooper scraping  
and Yes I named the Loft
On Lifted Wings Loft 
also the webcam will be down for a bit till I can reposition the current cam and get some for inside the loft 
the URL for my live piggycam 
http:/ston3d.no-ip.org:8888


----------

